# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  IBM DB2 Express-C CLOUD INAGE real??????

## CraySIS

*I have been trying to gain Access to the DB2 Express-C Cloud IMAGE Access in DevelopersWorks which is advertized as free.*

I would like to know why, i have requested all the requirements and the proper access and to no avail. When I try to contact the IMAGE owners there is not any type of return contact from them IBM.

*I have sent extremely to the point various e-mails to the proper IMAGE owners.*

*Nothing in return. No, Contact by Phone, e-mail, US Mail.*


*Nothing; ZIP; NADA from IBM.*


Does, anybody have any suggestions;;;;; it would be apreciated;; so comments; please.

Help me get access to test *Java emulated* IBM HLASM ASSEMBLER, IBM COBOL; DB2 Express-C on the CLOUD.   www.z390.org www.zcobol.org 

I currently have tested it under DB2 Express-C for a *1,000,000 Row* Insert with *zero faults.*

What else do i have to do;;;;;;; to gain access.

*IS the :*   *DB2 Express-C Cloud IMAGE*     *REAL*




Edit by admin: no contact info permitted on the forum, thank you

----------

